# Starting up a newsagents



## Volter (27 Feb 2009)

Hi all,
      I'm in the process of starting up my first business and I am currently looking at leasing a newsagents.
  Has anybody experience in this field is there a list  instructions out there on how to register myself, what is start up costs? Are there any pointers in key questions that I need to ask?
    Any advice/comments would be greatly appreciated.
  [FONT=&quot]Thank you.

 [/FONT]


----------



## tiger (27 Feb 2009)

Not sure if you've seen this article (from 2 weeks ago)
http://www.independent.ie/breaking-...wsagents-closing-down-each-month-1639467.html
"50 newsagents closing down each month"


----------



## coppers (27 Feb 2009)

tiger said:


> Not sure if you've seen this article (from 2 weeks ago)
> http://www.independent.ie/breaking-...wsagents-closing-down-each-month-1639467.html
> "50 newsagents closing down each month"


 
This doesn't mean that he can't have a successful newsagent, he just has to be alot more careful about where he chooses to open.


----------



## rabbit (27 Feb 2009)

coppers said:


> This doesn't mean that he can't have a successful newsagent, he just has to be alot more careful about where he chooses to open.


 
50 a month is 6000 a year...methinks there would be few parts of the country where it would be lucrative to open if that is the trend.

Most people who are not self employed do not understand how difficult it is just to survive now....some I know are digging in to savings / extra borrowings....but pride stops them saying that to most people.


----------



## mro (27 Feb 2009)

rabbit said:


> 50 a month is 6000 a year...



600 a year!!


----------



## mercman (27 Feb 2009)

rabbit said:


> 50 a month is 6000 a year...methinks there would be few parts of the country where it would be lucrative to open if that is the trend.



And me thinks with that many closing, there would be loads of parts of the country to open. Soon there will be none left at that rate.


----------



## coppers (27 Feb 2009)

I suspect 50 a month is a little exagerated. I know of one, close to Aldi, but it was a shabby badly run shop before Aldi arrived.

I think newsagents in middle-upper class suburbs do well. 

Where were you thinking of opening Volter?


----------



## Yellow Belly (27 Feb 2009)

Best of luck with the newsagents....................I would give you a no better than 5% chance of survival.

You will need to have a fantastic location, with cheap rent & no wage bill- then your chances should improve to about 50/50.

I sincerely wish you all the best but would urge you to speak to a local accountant to you, and try to get him to show you a "mock" set of accounts for any newsagents he deals with. The margins aren't great & turnover levels have collapsed. Not sure it is the right time to take the plunge. Good luck anyway!


----------



## murphaph (27 Feb 2009)

coppers said:


> I suspect 50 a month is a little exagerated. I know of one, close to Aldi, but it was a shabby badly run shop before Aldi arrived.
> 
> I think newsagents in middle-upper class suburbs do well.
> 
> Where were you thinking of opening Volter?


I believe Aldi is a pretty complementary business for a Newsagents or even Convenience Store and would say it was indeed more down to being badly run than any competition from a discount food retailer.


----------



## Bessa (27 Feb 2009)

Believe me a Newsagents is very hard work, you will be an unpaid tax collector for the Government. This type of business is saturated for the last six to seven years, as every filling  station now has this business on its forecourt. I am delighted to have sold out of this business, over eight years ago now.


----------



## mercman (27 Feb 2009)

Anyone notice as to how many SPAR shops are closing over the country ??? Draw your own conclusions before I get myself into trouble. OP where are you thinking of opening ??


----------



## Volter (27 Feb 2009)

Thanks to all for reply and great advice.
I am thinking to open a newsagents in North Dublin area, but now I am not sure 100%.
Do you have any idea what kind of shops is better to open in the recession period?
Cheers.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (27 Feb 2009)

This thread should help answer your question:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=102320


----------



## Bob_tg (27 Feb 2009)

PaddyBloggit said:


> This thread should help answer your question:
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=102320


 
That thread is related to broader "businesses" as opposed to specifically "shops".

In a recession, how about a euro-saver shop (pound shop) in an urban area with high unemployment?


----------



## Volter (27 Feb 2009)

> In a recession, how about a euro-saver shop (pound shop) in an urban area with high unemployment?


I think is a good idea to set up a euro-saver shop in recession time.
Anybody knows are they have own website? 
I did a search via Google and I couldn't find them.


----------



## jwtfc (27 Feb 2009)

I have been reading a number of threads on this forum for the past few months. I Can't understand everytime I see someone ask about starting up, xyz business... "What do people think etc".. 
Why can't these people actually do some market research... I'm running one business for the past 18 months, before I set it up, I was three months researching the market and developing my business plan & Strategy etc. 
Currently I'm doing very well, excellent margins and only working about 20 hours in the week.. this down to my research from the very beginning.. This has now given me the time and confidence to start up another business. 
I'm researching this new one since October and still finding out more and more about the untapped market that I want to enter and looks like I wont start trading until August or maybe by then it might not be the right market, but at least I've done my homework to give me the best chance of succeeding without me losing money etc.

Go out and research before you start just throwing idea's out... and asking what do you think questions!! 
There are many opportunities out there!


----------



## mercman (28 Feb 2009)

jwtfc, I like a man with the balls to go out and do it !! Seriously, I genuinely wish you every success in your new venture (s).


----------



## Complainer (1 Mar 2009)

Here's a cautionary tale involving a retail business http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=818755


----------



## elgransenor (2 Mar 2009)

I started in the newsagent game and went on to c stores.
I would not do it now though,things have changed and the day of the pure newsagent is gone.
Anybody,coffee shops,c stores etc can sell newspapers and the paper companies are obliged to supply.
Fast forward 15 years and most people will be getting their news on the internet-thats why you can now read the Irish Times on the net,despite their futile attempts to charge for it initially.
Good luck though with whatever you do-I would still consider the convenience store game but you had better be prepared to work your ass off.
But pure newsagents I would steer clear of.


----------



## murphaph (2 Mar 2009)

I haven't seen an old fashioned newsagent open up in years. When I read 'newsagent' I actually presume the person means a c-store! If not, no chance of survival I'd say.


----------



## starlite68 (3 Mar 2009)

in the times we are heading into now..the best type of shop to open is either no shop,or else a pawn shop!


----------



## charlehammer (9 Oct 2010)

I'm looking at a newsagents that is coming up for lease, and being some 19 months since this thread was active I just wanted to ask if peoples views have changed towards this type of business. The lease on the shop has come up due to the owner passing away and is now in the hands of his wife.


----------



## mercman (9 Oct 2010)

It does appear that the forthcoming budget is going to take a real hammer on the domestic spend. Bearing in mind that the supermarkets have the same offers in the main as the small local shop, it is getting harder. There are three things that could make a business like this work : Location, Location and Location. And a whole heap of good luck.


----------



## charlehammer (9 Oct 2010)

Thank you for replying mercman, you're right the budget is something that will have to be considered


----------



## ajapale (27 Oct 2011)

Related question asked today.


----------

